# What do you do with your kids' teeth when they fall out?



## daylily (Dec 1, 2001)

I have four kids, ranging in age from 5.5 to 12 and the three older ones are losing teeth at such a rapid rate, it's like they're spraying teeth out of their mouths the way a machine gun sprays bullets. They always give me their teeth so that the tooth fairy will come and then I always absent-mindedly put the tooth down somewhere. Lately, I've been finding tiny teeth all over my house. There was a tooth in my washing machine the other day. I found one in my pocket. There was a tooth on my piano, another on my dresser, another on the kitchen windowsill. I was sweeping under my bed and out popped a tooth! Sometimes I toss them into the garden, thinking they'll decompose and add minerals to the soil. But there are so many, it's going to start looking like I'm burying bodies in my backyard, LOL. And my youngest has yet to start the tooth-losing process.

Do you save all those teeth? Throw them out? What?


----------



## fizzymom (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm planning to do what my mom did and save them in a nice little box for when they get older.

I don't have many things from my childhood to share with my kids -- we were pretty poor-- but this was a small gesture that she made and it really meant a lot to me when she gave them to me after I was married.

I'm hoping that showing them to my kids someday will help them visualise that I, too, was once very young-- something that I think is difficult for kids to do.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I have saved all of my 13 year old's teeth that I could. I have never really thought about what I'd do with them later. I just thought they would be a nice momento.

I doubt the teeth will decompose and remineralize your dirt. Bones take a very long time to decompose. LOL


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I should ask my parents what they did with my teeth. I remember writing the tooth fairy a note once that I wanted her to leave the tooth (and the cash too). She did and I got to keep my teeth after that. I have them in my old jewerly box (though it is stored at my parents home yet!)


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

I saved the first tooth each child lost and taped it in their baby books. The rest have gone in the trash. My mom saved all my teeth and I always thought it was weird/gross/creepy. Not to say that my boys would feel the same way, but a jarful or boxful of teeth is not something I would treasure. But I'm not a very sentimental person, in general. I'm more practical and see no practical purpose for saving teeth.

That's just me.


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

That's funny, I was just thinking about this the other day.

I will definately plan on saving my kids' teeth when they fall out. That's just the kind of sentimental person I am. I have their umbilical cord stumps, locks of ds1's hair, etc. I even save my cats teeth if I find them and also my cats whiskers. I'm just silly like that.

My mom never saved any of my teeth, and I find that weird, because, like me, she saves everything. She has fingernail clippings of mine (from when I was a child) in a ziplock baggie, even. Gross.

Daylily, are your kids finding the teeth all over the house? And if so, what are you telling them in regards to the tooth fairy?


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm sure my mom threw them out. I might save them - I don't know. Could you make a bracelet out of them (where's our goth emoticon?)

Ha ha my 666 post and I'm talking about making discarded baby bones into jewlery







:


----------

